# >=udev-187 killed my mobile broadband [SOLVED]

## Martux

Hi there!

I am having severe issues with my Huawei GSM mobile broadband stick does not recognized by KDE/Networkmanager/udev/usb_modeswitch anymore. This started with udev-187 update.

My box is ~amd64, daily synced, so all the packages are in the latest versions.

Trying to downgrade gives me weird blocked package errors, so I am not too sure what distfiles to download (under windows) to make it work again. 

Strange thing, every other boot the modem just gets detected but I cannot find a pattern when or how.

It's like from 10 boots, it gets detected once.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Martux,

Unless you flush your distfiles, you still have all the old ones.  Your 'get out of jail free' card om ~arch is to set FEATURES="buildpkg", This allows you to downgrade by doing 

```
emerge -K =<package>-version>
```

Using your previously built and saved binaries.

Taking your post at face value, you probably want to go back to an older udev. However, its not clear what udev has to do with anything.

Is your dongle alsway detected?

Can you talk to it yourself with minicom?

Does it work with wvdial if you stop NetworkManager from starting?

----------

## Martux

Unfortunately I clean out my distfiles regularily. Yeah before udev-187, my dongle was always detected, flawlessly. I use Networkmanager to *not* have to deal with any of those other programs, from which none are installed on my system. If I plug in the dongle and switch to syslog view, it simply does not get switched in modem mode it seems.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Martux,

Before udev-187 and what else ?

Those other programs are to poke at the problem, not for you to use every day.

----------

## Martux

Downgraded udev to 171-r6, everything absolutely fine again.

Also had to mask udisks-1.99.0 and unmerge wine in the process, as it requires udisks-1.99.0.

Whew, what a mess!

Also what I don't get here:

```

[ebuild     U #] sys-fs/udev-187-r1 [171-r6] USE="gudev hwdb keymap openrc%* -doc% -introspection (-selinux) -static-libs% (-action_modeswitch%) (-build%) (-debug%) (-edd%) (-extras%*) (-floppy%) (-rule_generator%*) (-test%)" 0 kB

[blocks b      ] <sys-fs/udev-186 ("<sys-fs/udev-186" is blocking sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-9999)

[ebuild  N    *] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-9999  0 kB

[ebuild  NS   #] sys-fs/udisks-1.99.0 [1.0.4-r2] USE="gptfdisk introspection -crypt -debug -systemd" 0 

```

Doesn't the # indicate it's hard masked? So why the hell does it get pulled in? I didn't unmask it. Just a plain ~amd64 system here.

----------

## klemento

I have the same issue.

After update world - modem is not usable (cdrom mode). I'm switching it to modem mode using windozexp virtual machine.

udev updated to 187-r1

usb_modeswitch not updated (Fri Jul 20 13:17:59 2012 >>> sys-apps/usb_modeswitch-1.2.3_p20120531-r1).

Is this udev bug ?Last edited by klemento on Mon Aug 06, 2012 10:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## irafiral

Issue is gone since usb_modeswitch-1.2.3_p20120531-r2

----------

## klemento

Confirm.

New usb_modeswitch solves the problem.

Thank you irafiral.

----------

## Martux

usb_modeswitch-1.2.3_p20120531-r2 solved my problems too  :Smile: 

----------

